# ATI:No matching Device section for instance (BusID) [SOLVED]

## JDCentral

I felt I should share this, so nobody wastes their time like I did:

If your X-server is dying with this message (or something similar), just ignore it.  The X server is simply printing out a WARNING (the 'WW'), and this will not cause the X-server to crash.

```

(WW) fglrx: No Matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found

```

In my particular case, I had a line in my xinitrc that was questionable, and this was causing my x-server to die.

That said... the ATI driver is working beautifully (after disabling AIGLX).

-Justin

----------

